# My T's



## Elaine (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry my photo's arent great compared to others.

A. versicolor (the smurfs) 1cm











C. cyaneopubescens (Tigs) 3cm






G. pulchra (Ronnie) 1.5cm






B. boehmei (Eddie) 6cm






B. emilia (Fred) 5cm


----------



## Norsken (Jun 17, 2007)

Great collection of T's you have, and the pics are fine......


----------



## Elaine (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks   I will keep practising with the camera and hopefully get better.

Elaine x


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 18, 2007)

Very beautiful collection. All the nicely colored ones.


----------



## Elaine (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Novak. What can I say about them being colourful apart from I'm female lol. 

Elaine


----------



## Becky (Jun 18, 2007)

Elaine! You're on here too!!  Heeeey lol Nice pics! You got a nice collection.. now to add pics of your new ones


----------



## Elaine (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Becky good to see you here   Long time no speak lol. I had seen you name here but didnt realise it was actually you  

My A. purpurea and A. genic are on their way here now   I'm so excited 
I have the tracking number and am now sitting on my hands lol.

Pics will be forthcoming as soon as they arrive in the morning  
Elaine x


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jun 26, 2007)

I love smurfs 

great pics


----------



## Elaine (Oct 4, 2007)

*Today's pics*

I just took these this morning during usual cleaning etc.
A. sp. "Bicegoi"






A. sp. "Bicegoi" post moult and trying to hide






A. braunshauseni






A. genic






A. sp. "Amazonica Brazil"






G. aureo, this is about as much as we see of him lol.






G. pulchra, a bit blurry as he was moving. Saying hello.






B. boehmei sitting comfortably






B. emilia looking pretty as ever


----------



## pinkzebra (Oct 4, 2007)

Very beautiful Ts!

Jen


----------



## beetleman (Oct 4, 2007)

:clap: nice nice nice! awesome pics!


----------



## Elaine (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Jen and Beetleman  

B. boehmei











B. emilia






Mystery brachy






A. sp. "guyana"











H. lividum






L. parahybana






A. versicolor


----------



## Elaine (Oct 11, 2007)

A. versicolor












G. pulchra moulted 3 days ago and now measures a whopping 1.5"






C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## Elaine (Oct 13, 2007)

I took these today during normal cleaning etc.

L. para






G. rosea






A. sp. "guyana"






G. pulchra (Ronnie)






G. pulchra (Reggie)






A. sp. "amazonica brazil"






Elaine xx


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 14, 2007)

Great Shots Elaine! :clap:


----------



## Elaine (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you   xx


----------



## Elaine (Oct 16, 2007)

These were taken this morning when I had nothing better to do lol.

A. bicegoi that has been in premoult forever :hmm:






A. bicegoi that moulted a couple of weeks ago











The little G. pulchra having his first meal since moulting











Elaine


----------



## Elaine (Oct 17, 2007)

A. sp. "Amazonica Brazil"


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 17, 2007)

Your avics are just stunning, Elaine!!!  :drool: :drool: 
And you're getting pretty darned good with that camera, too!

~Rochelle


----------



## Elaine (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Rochelle    I have been practising but still have to take a dozen to get one or 2 good pics lol.

Elaine xx


----------



## Elaine (Oct 25, 2007)

*A. purpurea*

Finally a pic of my very rarely seen 1 inch A. purpurea.


----------



## Elaine (Oct 29, 2007)

Here are todays pics from during feeding etc.

A. versi's











A. braunshauseni






G. aureostriata






A. geniculata






G. iheringi






L. parahybana











B. emilia






G. rosea






B. boehmei


----------



## tweetygt (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful T's


----------



## Elaine (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you xx


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Oct 29, 2007)

lovely T's! the smurfs are so cute, and your A. sp. "Amazonica Brazil" is absolutely stunning :drool:


----------



## pinkzebra (Oct 31, 2007)

Your pics are beautiful Elaine! Gorgeous Ts! 

Jen


----------



## Elaine (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks ladies  

A couple of pics of the avics taken today.
Blue fuzzy butt as few days post moult. Now measuring just under 1.5 inches.






A. sp. "bicegoi" That still looks very like the amazonica's :? 






A. sp. "Amazonica Brazil"


----------



## Kohler (Nov 11, 2007)

precious species


----------



## Elaine (Nov 15, 2007)

Little A. purpurea's fuzzy butt







A. versi looking good


----------



## Elaine (Dec 28, 2007)

G. iheringi post moult






C. cyaneopubescens post moult






Escapee A. sp. Amazonica Brazil






A. versicolor






T. apophysis






T. latipes


----------



## Elaine (Dec 28, 2007)

G. aureostriata






B. boehmei


----------



## Elaine (Jan 22, 2008)

G. rosea






B. emilia desperately in need of a moult






Avic sp.






B. boehmei stuffing her face lol






A. sp "Guyana"






T. apophysis, post moult






A. sp Fasciculata


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice collection Elaine. Your pretty good with the camera too, very nice pics.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy   My A. sp Amazonica just moulted so I will try and get pics in a day or two.

Elaine x


----------



## Elaine (Feb 22, 2008)

A. sp fasciculata
















A. bicegoi


----------



## seanbond (Feb 22, 2008)

A. sp fasciculata
that thing is freaky! looks like the abdominal snowman of the t world! great detail!


----------



## Elaine (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Seanbond  

I got a couple of snaps today of a few of my little cuties  

A. sp "fasciculata" moulted a couple of days ago now 2cm l/s











A. sp "bicegoi" that looks like an amazonica lol.






A. purpurea that is kind of at that mid colour stage






G. pulchra, Ronnie, as cute and as sweet as ever






E. truculentus






A. sp "Amazonica"






A. sp "fasciculata". This is one of my bigger one's at 1 inch l/s


----------



## Elaine (Mar 26, 2008)

My cute little E. vulpinus landing on his butt lol


----------



## Elaine (Jun 17, 2008)

Some new pics

B. emilia






B. boehmei






A. purpurea






A. braunshauseni (bought as A. braun but doesnt look like one)






G. rosea (not giving up her dish)






B. schroederi


----------



## Elaine (Jun 17, 2008)

E. truculentus (pet trade ID)






L. parahybana






Brachypelma (possibly albop/vagans hybrid) mature male






T. apophysis






G. pulchra






B. smithi






G. iheringi






B. klaasi


----------



## Elaine (Jun 17, 2008)

A. sp "bicegoi" freshly moulted






A. versicolor






B. schroederi






A. sp "Peru purple"






A. braunshauseni


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 17, 2008)

Ooooh, Elaine! Your babies are growing up so beautifully!  :worship:


----------



## Elaine (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks hun   They are all doing really well thankfully. xx


----------

